# Beer battered bacon wrapped hot dogs with cheese



## Kagom (Mar 21, 2007)

Warning: your arteries will clog simply from reading this: http://www.thestranger.com/blog/2007/03/post_135


----------



## MtnBiker (Mar 21, 2007)

Yikes, the picture of the final product looked like a bloody turd!

Which is probably what happens after you eat one of those things.


----------



## Annie (Mar 21, 2007)

MtnBiker said:


> Yikes, the picture of the final product looked like a bloody turd!
> 
> Which is probably what happens after you eat one of those things.



Granted, I do not like hot dogs. I do not like Cheez Whiz. These are not tempting.


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 21, 2007)

chilli chees dogs from caspers hot dogs in walnut creek

http://www.caspershotdogs.com/


----------



## Kagom (Mar 22, 2007)

Kathianne said:


> Granted, I do not like hot dogs. I do not like Cheez Whiz. These are not tempting.


I hate Cheez Whiz with a passion.  But I love hot dogs.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 22, 2007)

Everybody needs a bit of guilty pleasure comfort food once in awhile.  I really love hot dogs and cheese wrapped in Pillsbury crescent rolls.


----------



## Kagom (Mar 22, 2007)

boedicca said:


> Everybody needs a bit of guilty pleasure comfort food once in awhile.  I really love hot dogs and cheese wrapped in Pillsbury crescent rolls.


But those don't clog your arteries every bite.  And they are tasty <3


----------



## Gem (Mar 22, 2007)

I love the caption when he is holding the pork hot-dog wrapped in bacon and deep fried:  "I am the world's worst Jew."  I have tears in my eyes from laughing so hard.  

These look beyond foul...and I think that a "Wiz With"  That is, a Philly Cheese Steak from Pat's with onions and cheese wiz is about as close to perfection after a ballgame as you can get!


----------



## Creek_George (Apr 6, 2007)

Holy Buckets....Wheeeew.

I thought when a buddy of mine introduced me to peanut butter & bacon sandwiches was an eye opener...

On a camping trip he bought like a 5 pound box of bacon cuts..(pretty much all fat)..and showed me his great idea...

Never again....

I suppose if a guy just ate one with real cheese..he might be able to walk away...

I love a BLT...and it's been awhile since I had a braut over the campfire...

What the hell...I'll eat one..but please have a little potato salad on the side..I don't think beer alone could delute those bad boys....hahahaha..

Thanks for the recipe..

Creek


----------

